# Cómo reemplazar fuente partida



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2007)

Buenos días, 
Soy nuevo en esto de los amplificador (en armarlos), y quería saber si hay alguna forma de armar un amplificador que requiera fuente partida, sin tener la fuente partida 

Alguna forma de obviar eso, y que consecuencias traería.

ví que todos los amplificador que superen los 20W piden una fuente partida.
y como hago esto de hobbie, quiero hacerlo con lo que tengo, y dicha fuente no está en mi posesión.


Saludos y se agradecen comentarios!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2007)

Posible es posible, aconsejable NO, y mucho menos si el amplificador es de cierta potencia.
Cual es el esquema de la fuente que tienes actualmente ?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 13, 2007)

En realidad no elegí un circuito todavía.
Y creo que en este thread voy a demostrar que a pesar de ir a un colegio técnico y estar en el cuarto año de electrónica, no sé nada. 


Creo que no sé si pregunté lo que quiero saber en realidad.

Vi circuitos en los que pide una fuente de +/- 36V  por ejemplo.
Hoy le pregunte que significaba esto a un pibe del colegio y me dijo que es una fuente común, que el positivo lo pones donde diga +36 y el negativo donde diga -36v.

Si esto es así como dice el pibe del cole, mi pregunta es una estupidez.
Pero tenía entendido que no era de esta forma, si no que se trata de una fuente partida que por la combinacion de dos cables del secundario salgan 36v positivos. y con la combinación del otro cable con el común, salgan los 36v negativos.


Como podés ver, no sé que pensar.

Me encantaría que me expliquen esto, si no es mucha molestia.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2007)

Tratare de explicarte, supongamos 2 casos de un amplificador de audio uno con fuente simple y el otro con fuente doble (Partida)
En el primer caso la tension de salida sera una variacion de una tension de continua, o sea siempre sera continua de mayor o menor valor, si mandas esto a un parlante que es un cortocircuito a las tensiones continuas lo quemas, para filtrar el paso de esta continua a tu parlante se coloca un capacitor de paso, este capacitor introduce distorsion y perdidas en bajas frecuencias.
En el otro caso tenemos un amplificador con fuente Pos. y Neg. (Partida), la tension de salida (Referida a GND) tendra excurciones hacie el Pos. y el Neg. pero siempre referidas a GND que es de cero Volt, se puede conectar al parlante en forma directa (Sin capacitor) logramos menos distosion y no tenemos perdidas en bajas frecuencias.

Esta es una explicacion elemental, existen mas aspectos tecnicos sobre la conveniencia de emplear fuente partidas.
Basicamente es que una fuente partida te permite excurciones de tension del circuito asociado tanto positivas como negativas


----------



## Nimer (Nov 13, 2007)

Me aclaraste muchisimo.
La verdad, no tenia para nada claro el tema.

Ahora, hay forma de hacer un circuito que requiere fuente partida, sin tener dicha fuente?

Gracias por todo Fogonazo!


----------



## glitch (Nov 19, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días,
> Soy nuevo en esto de los amplificador (en armarlos), y quería saber si hay alguna forma de armar un amplificador que requiera fuente partida, sin tener la fuente partida
> 
> Alguna forma de obviar eso, y que consecuencias traería.
> ...



Es cierto que si pretendés llegar a una potencia de 20w, ni pienses en usar fuentes reguladoras para obtener la fuente partida,lo mejor es usar una transformador de punto medio, pero si necesitas una fuente partida y no necesitas demsiada poténcia aca tenés una muy buenas opciones, te recomiendo que te tomes un tiempito para hecrale un ojo a esto:


http://www.paulitos.com.ar/circuitos/fuentes/funtepartidadesdefuntesimpe.php

esto te puede servir si querés probar por ejemplo un ecualizador de tones o un control de graves, etc.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 19, 2007)

Muchas gracias Glitch.!

Muy buen dato, la verdad no sabía como se hacía.
No me sirve para amplificador dado que necesito bastante mas tensión y corriente que lo que pueden lograr estos circuitos, pero es un dato interesante.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------

